# phlogius/undescribed



## GAZ-ROBOT (Sep 26, 2007)

I was just misting up my Tarantula tanks and found this beautful T walking about its tank ,havent seen this T for a long time and its freshly molted so I took some photos. its an undescribed Tarantula from proserpine and only about 7 cm long .........


----------



## Inkslinger (Sep 26, 2007)

Beautiful


----------



## motman440 (Sep 26, 2007)

Spider That Big Scare Me Lol


----------



## PhilK (Sep 26, 2007)

It does look a little like a _Phlogius sp._ doesn't it? Though I am the definition of rooky, so am no authority.


----------



## GAZ-ROBOT (Sep 26, 2007)

Inkslinger said:


> Beautiful


cheers Ink....



motman440 said:


> Spider That Big Scare Me Lol


they use to scare me too lol....:lol:



PhilK said:


> It does look a little like a _Phlogius sp._ doesn't it? Though I am the definition of rooky, so am no authority.


hi PhilK yeah it's definitely a Phlogius sp,I got it of Steve Nunn and it had phlogius/undescribed proserpine T written on the Specimen transport jar it came in....


----------



## PhilK (Sep 26, 2007)

Oh sorry, I thought you were asking us if we knew.. hahaha, how embarrassing.
Either way it's definitely a gorgeous spider, and Phlogius is what I'm going for next!


----------



## GAZ-ROBOT (Sep 27, 2007)

hi phiK 
I just reread my post and I can see how you thought I was asking a question. you don't have any reason to be sorry or embarrased man...and cheers I think it a gorgeous spider too,what sp of Phlogius do think you might get?


----------



## hornet (Sep 27, 2007)

vulpina comes from the proserpine area but doesnt really look like one. Nice T.


----------



## GAZ-ROBOT (Sep 27, 2007)

cheers hornet! yeah Steve said it may even end up being a vulpina.


----------



## PhilK (Sep 27, 2007)

Gaz, I wanna get a 'Sarina' or a 'PQ113 Blue Leg' I think it's called..


----------



## hornet (Sep 27, 2007)

phil, i think when i did my stock sound last night i had 11 sarina, if your interested in one pm me.


----------



## PhilK (Sep 27, 2007)

PM sent mate. Cheers.

By the way, got any photos of your 'Sarina's?

PS sorry to hijack Gaz!


----------

